# My simple big idea of trading stocks!



## Gautam (28 October 2017)

Here is my simple big idea about profitable trading if you wish to read! 

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/syst...gain-dfp/?trackingId=EwzBqrslsfIVz9ftc7gN6g== 

What's yours? 

G.


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2017)

25 yrs old
Nothing new 
Developed “Tech Trader”
14 yrs ago

Anyone can do it


----------



## Gautam (28 October 2017)

Anyone can do it? Thats good to know that anyone can beat market with 36% win ratio. Okay show me. Its a challenge !


----------



## Trendnomics (28 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> 25 yrs old
> Nothing new
> Developed “Tech Trader”
> 14 yrs ago
> ...



Indeed _*anyone*_ can design a profitable trend-following strategy - it only requires a few simple rules.

But _*very few*_ can actually trade such a strategy over the long term - thus missing out on the power of compounding.


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2017)

Pages 101 to 107
Radge’s book
“Un holy Grails “

All there


----------



## Trendnomics (28 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> Pages 101 to 107
> Radge’s book
> “Un holy Grails “
> 
> All there



I've always found it quite ironic/hypocritical, that when given the slightest chance of informing/reminding everyone about “Tech Trader”, you leap into action - yet you have completely stopped trading the system (last trade date getting close to 10 years?).

I've done some recent back-tests on “Tech Trader” and it's performance has been quite impressive post-GFC. The GFC draw-down is a mere blemish, compared to the returns that followed. Would you not have been better off financially, if you continued trading and scaling “Tech Trader”, rather than p*ss fart around with small scale discretionary trading (as you have posted after the death of “Tech Trader”)?


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2017)

Not quite right 
I trade a more refined version for my super
I trade discretionary for a bit of fun


----------



## Trendnomics (28 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> Not quite right
> I trade a more refined version for my super
> I trade discretionary for a bit of fun



Good to know that Tech Trader is still alive.


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2017)

In a few forms
I know of 4 people who still trade it


----------



## skyQuake (29 October 2017)

Gautam said:


> Here is my simple big idea about profitable trading if you wish to read!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/systematic-trading-beliefs-vs-stocks-gautam-chapagain-dfp/?trackingId=EwzBqrslsfIVz9ftc7gN6g==
> 
> ...



Looks good but keep in mind a few things:
-For fair comparison use the ASX Accum index is up 22.46% in the same period
-Brokerage doesn't seem to be taken into account. Estimating $15k avg position x 0.1% comm x 2 (entry and exit) x 50 trades = $1500 Comm
So you end up with 23.76% vs 22.46%
Your risk management looks alright so maybe you'll outperform during sideways/down markets


----------



## Gautam (29 October 2017)

Thnx for comment SkyQuake.
I used data for ASX 200 index and index return during the pd was 16.14% 
I agree on brokerage costs which is 1% for buying and 1% for selling.
I also met few fund mgrs in Sydney who agreed on above return figures. 
Appreciate your comment.


----------

